# WHAT CAN BE THIS



## soundlight (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey every body
i find this on the starboard side (engine room) on the wreck of Wayfarer 2 (last name Mitera Zafira) if someone know what can be...i'm very curious to know...
is 14,96 inch diameter and is bronze made...


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

To me it looks like a drilling jig/guide.
Maybe for drilling holes in flanges to connect pipework, 
The rings are in various pitches, similar to the dividing plate on a wheel cutting engine.


----------



## soundlight (Dec 14, 2010)

I was thinking can be something like this....but i'am afraid is not so, i have also sveral pipe gaskets, different sizes and no one mach...
You can see the difference from a side to the other, it is very different...... is really a strange "thing"... you can see also diametral small holes on the side of the bigger hols..
Thank you eny way...i hope to clarify this mistery...











https://translate.google.it/saved
https://translate.google.it/contribute


----------



## henry1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Compressor discharge valve cover, the socket holes are to hold the springs that press on the valve plates that are missing.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Something like these....


----------



## captain confusion (Aug 15, 2020)

soundlight said:


> Hey every body
> i find this on the starboard side (engine room) on the wreck of Wayfarer 2 (last name Mitera Zafira) if someone know what can be...i'm very curious to know...
> is 14,96 inch diameter and is bronze made...


this item has cased me trouble?? Is it bronze/ gunmetal? What is its actual diementions? I have trouble with the vessels date of build 1951 not later?
Is this some form of lifing gig if size is for the main engine liners/ pistons con rods ect.
Imo numbers were only designated after 1971? It is a strange ship and a mystary of ownership after alledging being mv wayfare managed by harrisons of liverpool. I find the builders date of launch 1951?


----------



## pitcrew (Jan 12, 2011)

henry1 said:


> Compressor discharge valve cover, the socket holes are to hold the springs that press on the valve plates that are missing.


I agree definitely looks like compressor valve plate.


----------



## John Gowers (Jul 18, 2018)

Yes I think that is it before I went to sea back in the late 60s I was an apprentice in a Government factory that had been built in the 1930s and they had Broom and Wade compressors with valve plates about that size. Huge things about 6 feet high


----------



## soundlight (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you very much! finally the mystery has been solved 
do you think it can be a spare part?


----------



## soundlight (Dec 14, 2010)

John Gowers said:


> Yes I think that is it before I went to sea back in the late 60s I was an apprentice in a Government factory that had been built in the 1930s and they had Broom and Wade compressors with valve plates about that size. Huge things about 6 feet high
> View attachment 685043


 Thank you very much. It's very interesting


----------



## John Gowers (Jul 18, 2018)

soundlight said:


> Thank you very much! finally the mystery has been solved
> do you think it can be a spare part?


Yes normally you have a few spares that you keep ready to fit, and you then over haul the ones you remove. What you have is only a part of a valve assembly they would normally be built up like the photo in #5


----------



## soundlight (Dec 14, 2010)

several years ago i find this part, can be from the compressor to?


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

That is the upper "cage". Spares were always kept because, during maintenance, cracks would often be found in these complex castings.
Best Regards,
Dave


----------



## soundlight (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you very much Dave, I appreciate 
it's really very interesting, I have done more than 100 dives on this wreck, it is completely destroyed by a very huge explosion and it is very difficult to find something that is still in good shape


----------



## captain confusion (Aug 15, 2020)

John Gowers said:


> Yes I think that is it before I went to sea back in the late 60s I was an apprentice in a Government factory that had been built in the 1930s and they had Broom and Wade compressors with valve plates about that size. Huge things about 6 feet high
> View attachment 685043


i had forgotten in my dotage before inert gas blankets for oil tankers the fitting of the emergency air salvage compressor in the fore spaces, and the main deck air line, with connections and shut off cocks for each tank coaming, which also had an air salvage. Cock connection for emergency useage.
That is most proberably why the emergeny fire pump ford was air driven??


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

I agree it could be a compressor valve cage, it also reminds me of the top part of a frame for a LO filter cage (B&K or Scamco type) 14" is very big for a compressor valve.


----------



## soundlight (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you for information, if you can tell me where can i find more information about...let me know ..
Regards
A. S.


----------



## silvereye (Aug 24, 2020)

looks like part of a suction /delivery valve from a reciprocating steam pump, ie bilge or ballast pump or if a tanker cargo pump


----------



## captain confusion (Aug 15, 2020)

Just thinking a weirs horizintal steam duplux horizontal steam ballast pump - seating ring for the dischage/ suction valve pump plates


----------



## Robin McHood (Apr 11, 2015)

soundlight said:


> Thank you very much Dave, I appreciate
> it's really very interesting, I have done more than 100 dives on this wreck, it is completely destroyed by a very huge explosion and it is very difficult to find something that is still in good shape


I was interested in this one, She was built at Doxford in Sunderland, apparently the widespread destruction isn't an explosion but due to storms, she caught fire while carrying iron ore after running aground. Do wonder if this was 'accidental'! 






wrecks:miterazafira [Romanian Black Sea Wrecks]







www.blackseawrecks.ro


----------



## soundlight (Dec 14, 2010)

Was not the wind or the sea storm the reason of the total distruction but a very huge explosion, at the time of the iron curtain 
It was destroyed by the navy, it seems for training , not far from there is unother werck, Saxon Star...and is still there..
the only two intact parts are a bow and a stern piece, the bow and stern are now pointing towards the surface
here is the Saxon Star


----------



## soundlight (Dec 14, 2010)

her you can see the propeler shaft on the flywheel , no more in the center of the flywheel , all the bolts are broken


----------



## Robin McHood (Apr 11, 2015)

soundlight said:


> Was not the wind or the sea storm the reason of the total distruction but a very huge explosion, at the time of the iron curtain
> It was destroyed by the navy, it seems for training , not far from there is unother werck, Saxon Star...and is still there..
> the only two intact parts are a bow and a stern piece, the bow and stern are now pointing towards the surface
> here is the Saxon Star
> ...


Interesting, so it would seem was initially run aground and then later caught fire but remained on the surface to be subsequently destroyed by shellfire?.. Wonder why it took so long to find the submerged remains?


----------



## soundlight (Dec 14, 2010)

When the ship run aground the engine room was burning (no one die ) , eny fisherman there especially the older ones know about this wreck...
There is a story that tells that the order to destroy the wreck was given by the son of the then president, it seems that he hit the wreck that surfaced with his motorboat , my opinion is thy use the ship for training by the special forces of the navy, especially by the divers, the amount of explosives was so huge that it also broke the bolts of the main engine which is now hanging on its side by almost ninety degrees


----------



## Robin McHood (Apr 11, 2015)

soundlight said:


> When the ship run aground the engine room was burning (no one die ) , eny fisherman there especially the older ones know about this wreck...
> There is a story that tells that the order to destroy the wreck was given by the son of the then president, it seems that he hit the wreck that surfaced with his motorboat , my opinion is thy use the ship for training by the special forces of the navy, especially by the divers, the amount of explosives was so huge that it also broke the bolts of the main engine which is now hanging on its side by almost ninety degrees


Thanks for that. Fascinating, would be worth adding this info to the on line history of the ship here wrecks:miterazafira [Romanian Black Sea Wrecks] or on the builders site here Motor Vessel WAYFARER built by William Doxford & Sons Ltd. in 1951 for Charente S.S. Co. Ltd. - T. & J. Harrison, Liverpool, Cargo


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Compressor plate was what I thought immediately, but the holes and ‘cups’ seem very od for a sealing face


----------



## soundlight (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes, i belive you are right, on both sides is not so easy to have a seal surface.. and all so the size , nearly 15 inch diameter....it seems very big to me


----------



## John Gowers (Jul 18, 2018)

Got to admit I have had second thoughts as well if it was for a compressor valve it would have had a machined hole in the middle to slide on the spindle. Also the dia is bigger than any valve plates I have seen even the old Broom and Wades were not as big as this. I found this drawing of a valve on the Internet if anything it could be part #10 but I doubt it


----------



## soundlight (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you very much, i really appreciate , you are right, can't be a valve plate.... but what can be this mysterious thing..?



Got to admit I have had second thoughts as well if it was for a compressor valve it would have had a machined hole in the middle to slide on the spindle. Also the dia is bigger than any valve plates I have seen even the old Broom and Wades were not as big as this. I found this drawing of a valve on the Internet if anything it could be part #10 but I doubt it

View attachment 685194

[/QUOTE]


----------



## soundlight (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## soundlight (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## soundlight (Dec 14, 2010)

5, 5 inches inner diameter


----------



## soundlight (Dec 14, 2010)

small holes through ..
View attachment 685195

[/QUOTE]


----------

